# Tópico para testes



## Camone (25 Jan 2009 às 22:05)

No problems yet, this is just a test. Don't worry, I'll be writing in Portuguese


----------



## Camone (25 Jan 2009 às 22:19)

*Re: Problemas no fórum? Coloca aqui!*

Image was too big, only 80KB now, let's see ...


----------



## Camone (25 Jan 2009 às 22:29)

*Re: Problemas no fórum? Coloca aqui!*

Ok, percebi, eu tinha feito o upload para a "Imagem de Perfil" mas devia ter feito para "Avatar". Agora tem que funcionar.


----------



## Camone (25 Jan 2009 às 22:52)

*Re: Problemas no fórum? Coloca aqui!*

Uploading a PNG image:

1st - http://load.imageshack.us/
2nd - Copy and paste link here. Should work.

[img=http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/1190/euro3120hrqw5.th.png]


----------



## Camone (25 Jan 2009 às 23:00)

*Re: Problemas no fórum? Coloca aqui!*


----------



## Camone (25 Jan 2009 às 23:04)

*Re: Problemas no fórum? Coloca aqui!*


----------

